# Fall Piccies...... Goats Too!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some pictures I took today.....

Ginger..









Nestea































































Janna









And of COURSE Tyson, and his Thanksgiving dinner =)


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are great pictures Chels! And Tyson looks suprised ahhaah. Spoiled cute little puppy!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah =) Tyson was surprised because I was telling him not to eat the food until after I took the pic :roll:


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

lol that picture of Tyson is adorable. We had tons of turkey left over so I brought it down to my 2 LGDs and gave them about 3 lbs each of turkey and eggs and stuffing. They seemed to enjoy such a hot meal on a cold day. 

Neastea is a beauty by the way!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very beautiful pictures! Lol, Tyson is too funny, looks like he enjoyed his Thanksgiving!!!! :lol:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY cute pics!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you. Here is another picture of Tyson. He loved his meal =)


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Beautiful photos - I especially like the ones with your goats. You are very good. And, I LOVE the second photo of Tyson - I didn't think he could get cuter than the first one, but he managed it!! What a happy little guy!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, he really needs a nose haircut.... but I am too lazy, AND my clippers aren't working.. :roll:

Here are some more pictures of him =)



















Here he is on the punching bag...































































Sorry there are so many  I just love taking pictures!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

That spoiled little dog!  He is too cute! And so are your goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty pictures!! Your Janna looks alot like my Binky...even down to the white spot on her side! What a spoiled little pup you have too!! My guys would have loved to have their own plates!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute pics.  The goats look cute,especially with the black and white,and I like the pic with the gray and blue sky,and of Tyson with his paw on the shoe.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe thanks. Tyson was mad at me the day I took those pics, he wanted to PLAY! 

I like the look of the black and whte too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Those are great pictures Chelsey!

Hahahahaha I was laughing when I looked at the pictures of Tyson. That is just toooooo funny! Spoiled doggie!


----------

